# 722k IR REMOTE issue



## pookie99 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just hooked up a HD 722 and I have an odd IR remote issue in RM1.
If Toshiba 32" LCD is turned on it seems to wash out IR commands of remote.If tv is turned off- issue immediatley goes away! The 2nd rm UHF remote is not affected even when issuing commands in main room w/ problematic tv.
If I turn the tv apprx 90 degrees then IR remote starts to work again! Problem becomes less severe as the day drags on (tv is on all day for news/kids shows) Is the tv's power supply changing energy output the longer its on???!?
My ultimate question is : Can I program my older pvr 508 silver faced remotes to operate in the main room w/ the newer 722 receiver??

Specific details of how to program older remote is GREATLY appreciated!!

(wife is at wits ends and wants the older conventional tube tv put back in place...yuch)


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

pookie99 said:


> My ultimate question is : Can I program my older pvr 508 silver faced remotes to operate in the main room w/ the newer 722 receiver??
> Specific details of how to program older remote is GREATLY appreciated!!


With the receiver at a Sys Info screen (Menu-Menu keys), pressing Record button on the Platinum remote will change TV1 to use the remote address configured in the Platinum. That will still be IR though and LCDs frequently interfere with IR reception of the receiver (isn't a 722k issue). If the remotes are setup for different addresses, the TV1 line will change as you press the Record button on each remote. Push and hold Sat button on the Platinum, enter desired address, then # and then you can try different frequencies (addresses) with the Record button.

Your best shot would be to try to control TV1 via UHF Pro instead of IR. But the wife is right that the CRT doesn't flood the room with IR. Someone with experience with the 722k's UHF Pro would have to clarify if the procedure to change TV1 to use UHF Pro as well as IR is the same as with the 622/722's 6.3 UHF Pro. If it is, you should be able to use the TV2 remote to verify it gets around the IR problem with TV1 and then you'd need to get another UHF Pro (21.0 like yours, or 6.2 or 6.3 like a 722 w/o a k).


----------



## pookie99 (Mar 27, 2009)

The Ir wash out of the tv is bad!!! I have the receiver on the floor on its narrow side below the tv on the left of the entertainment center and it still interferes!!!??!!
My older silver faced remotes from the 508 rec has '6.3 IR/UHF PRO " printed on them (2 units)...can they be programmed to operate room 1 of the 722 receiver?????

Thanks so much for the prompt reply.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

508s initially came with "Platinum" remotes that don't have all the buttons needed for a ViP DVR, but your 6.3 should be just fine. You can find several posts about using UHF Pro for TV1 (curiously, by searching for "toothpick" ). But get the receiver to Sys Info screen, remove battery cover from the 6.3 so you can put your thumbnail between the plastic key at the bottom and the "dish" to force the key down and out. The V in the key moves the white plastic slide, which you can move manually with the tip of the key, or a "toothpick". Go all the way to the right to reach position #4, and then come back one click to #3. Now, if you hit Record on the remote at Sys Info, the TV1 line should change from X address, IR to instead say IR / UHF Pro. If the remote now operates TV1 during IR blasting, you can use that 6.3 all the time and also use the other remote after it warms up (assumes you set both to the same address number). I've no 722K experience, but assume the above will apply. Good luck!


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

I have done this once on a 722k, but really all I did was take a 21.0 remote switch the key over to the green 1 and change the address on the sys info screen like is normally done. Receiver went to IR/UHF Pro mode, and worked like a charm. Was actually surprised as to how easily it worked.


----------

